# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  حذف کاما "," از قیمت ارز

## mahdiazizi_89

سلام عیدتتون پیشاپیش مبارک

من یک تم آماده دارم که قیمت ارز رو با کد زیر از گوگل میگیره و با این کد یه کاما به اون اضافه میکنه ولی من نمیخوام اون کاما باشه چون برای ریال به مشکل میخوره
چجوری باید حذفش کنم؟

function wpestate_google_convertCurrency($amount, $from, $to){
    $link="https://finance.google.com/finance/converter?a=1&from=".$from."&to=".$to;
    $data = file_get_contents($link);


    preg_match("/<span class=bld>(.*)<\/span>/",$data, $converted);
    if(isset($converted[1])){
        $converted = preg_replace("/[^0-9.]/", "", $converted[1]);
    }
    return number_format(round($converted, 3),2);
}

----------

